# Playcraft set up for grabs



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

Can anybody tell which cars they are? You would think they'd take better pics especially since they specifically mention them as "rare". Regardless, looks like a low estimate and they'll ship worldwide at cost....

http://www.auctionzip.com/aflive.html?method=getLotInfo&lotref=BEA49E9BB3&seq=1

Might have to copy the link.


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

As far as I can make out from the pics the playcraft set is a 1/32 set. It is the one with the metallic F1 cars. 

What interest me would be the 2 Minic sets. Minic is in H0 but not compatible with the normal H0 systems as it has a completely different pick-up system consisting of a wheel with angled flanges which act as pick-ups. The strip conducters are in the sides of the slot.

Have look here as pic explains more than a thousand words:
http://ftp.uktrainsim.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&p=1496713

And here is brilliant side about Minic Motorways. 
http://www.minicmotorways.org.uk/

Mario

BTW: Although they had many unusual cars my favorite is the steam truck


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

> BTW: Although they had many unusual cars my favorite is the *steam truck*


Mario,
I knew you and I were kindred spirits of a sort.



















:wave:


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

foxkilo said:


> What interest me would be the 2 Minic sets. Minic is in H0 but not compatible with the normal H0 systems as it has a completely different pick-up system consisting of a wheel with angled flanges which act as pick-ups. The strip conducters are in the sides of the slot.


Mario,

Aside from having a cleaner looking track (no visible power rails), what advantages and disadvantages did the Minic system have over more conventional systems such as Aurora and Faller? The ones I see seem set up to be highway layouts with rather sedate two-way traffic. Was the combination guide-wheel/power-pickup practical for racing also? I notice Minic did make some racing-theme accessories.

Also, how did the roundabout track piece work?










Could it be set to let an entering car exit at any particular exit? It looks like a set-it-and-leave-it proposition, with each junction manually set with the little slide switch moving the point of the junction. If you set a lane to enter the circle, would a car already on the circle be stopped by the moved point, or would it be able to force it and go past?

Thanks for any info. I have a fondness for peculiar and orphan systems in just about any area of life.

-- David


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

From the pics on the minic site it looks as you've got to preselect the exit like on a model railroad set with manual junctions. I don't think that the cars are stopped the will by the point. I reckon they have one on each exit just to allow clockwise or counter clockwise traffic e.g. left hand or right hand traffic.

I don't know if they were utilising ac in connection with diodes to allow cars on the same lane as Faller did.

Btw you can do that with tjets as well by using the old vibrator ac transformers together with diode pick up shoes to let t's run on the vibrator sets. 

Have you seen the steam truck, great car. they had even one with real steam like on railroad locos.

I think yours is Foden C type from KeilCraft, I've got one as well still not assembled. I got although a 6ton Atkinson and Showman tractor build. I love those. Amazing what strange vehicles those english had.

Mario


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

You have a good eye, Mario. That is indeed Kiel-Kraft's Foden kit, which I used to use for Victorian era wargaming. I have no idea when it was designed, but it's a very primitive kit, lacking in locator pins, grooves, tabs, etc. Lots of flat pieces that just fit together with butt-joints that you try to hold straight and square until the glue sets. It dampened my enthusiasm sufficiently that I never got around to building Kiel-Kraft's Ploughing Engine and Showman's engine, though I have both kits.

I did see the picture of the Minic steam-lorry, and was amazed at the concept of a slotcar with a smoke unit.

This is a bit Off Topic for the rest of the forum-members, but here is a video I found recently showing a small but spectacular parade of beautifully-restored World War I and earlier military traction-engines going through town and stopping for tea. I think you may enjoy it.

Cheers,
D


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

I saw an off-brand toy slot set on "Clearance", @ our Wally World the other day ($14.99)
it's better than a "Play-School", but still would be a "my 1st. slot set"..
detailing is so-so... anyone seen these??? 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------

